# Happy Gotcha Day, Jax!!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Every day that goes by I am thankful that you came into my life. :wub:

From this....










To this....









P.S. The little boy is all grown up too. :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Awww, time goes by too fast! Happy Gotcha day to Jax.....how many years~ 5?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

2008  4 years..and still a monkeybutt.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jax!! He's a Valentines baby:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day handsome fellow! Enjoy your day.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Gotcha Day! Great pictures


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:wub:

Happy Gotcha Day, Beautiful!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Jax !


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww, Happy Gotcha Day, Jax!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Jax!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Awww! I love how light her face is around her muzzle!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Happy Gotcha day Jax. What a handsome pupper.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

happy gotcha day jax, you were cute when you were little and you're beautiful now. what a unique, sweet, face!!!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Jax! Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:wub:Happy gotcha day you stunning boy!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day to a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  She had her treat topped with cool whip last night that she loved and then laid on my feet for the rest of the night. She's my beautiful girl.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:cake: Happy 4th Gotcha Day, Jax!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Belated Happy Gotcha Day.
Nice smile on Jax.


----------

